# Lost here



## Chasbbailey (Sep 4, 2020)

I need guidance as new member. Looking around, it seems I am lost in eddies of time! Is there a live aspect to this, because I feel like I’m reading ghosts from 2006. Hello?


----------



## SchockT (May 21, 2012)

Chasbbailey said:


> I need guidance as new member. Looking around, it seems I am lost in eddies of time! Is there a live aspect to this, because I feel like I'm reading ghosts from 2006. Hello?


Welcome!

I don't know about "live" but this forum is quite active. If you use the " new posts" tab you can see current conversations, but at the same time, if you have specific questions and you find an old thread that addresses it, don't be afraid to dredge it up!

Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

New posts will show new ones, also "popular", will show ongoing discussions where the original post began somewhere in the past.

And yes, sometimes someone will post something on a thread that has long since died, the oldest one I have seen resurrected was something like 15 years old...thus bringing it back from the dead, sometimes for better or for worse.


----------



## colemj (Jul 10, 2003)

Welcome. Yes, for some reason a lot of old ghost posts came to life again recently. The site recently changed software that reset much of things, and perhaps these old posts are coming to people's attention and they don't realize how old they are when responding.

Until last week, this was a current daily live conversation, but it looks like we are now communing with the dead for a bit. I'm sure this will stop as soon as an old Smackdaddy thread gets resurrected...

Mark


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Welcome Chas. It would interesting to understand what a new member is seeing and how they seem more likely to find their way into an old thread. It has been happening far more often in this new software. 

As mentioned, press New on the top right, for most recent content. Once there, you may want to bookmark that page and go right to it, if most interested in contemporary discussions.

It’s a social discussion, so there are no scientific manual rules on when one can and can not resurrect an old thread. However, answering a time sensitive question, from years back is a waste of time....... ie Can someone recommend a good boat ramp on Lake X this weekend, posted 10 years ago. On the other hand, if there is more to add to a thread on a topic, it may not be relevant how old it is. Personally, however, unless it’s the original poster is updating a history, adding to a zombie thread with more than a page or two of old posts isn’t likely going to be read from the beginning to necessarily follow why the new post was made. 

Just food for thought. Welcome again.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

colemj said:


> Welcome. Yes, for some reason a lot of old ghost posts came to life again recently. The site recently changed software that reset much of things, and perhaps these old posts are coming to people's attention and they don't realize how old they are when responding.
> 
> Until last week, this was a current daily live conversation, but it looks like we are now communing with the dead for a bit. I'm sure this will stop as soon as an old Smackdaddy thread gets resurrected...
> 
> Mark


Let's reopen fight club


----------



## Chasbbailey (Sep 4, 2020)

SchockT said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I don't know about "live" but this forum is quite active. If you use the " new posts" tab you can see current conversations, but at the same time, if you have specific questions and you find an old thread that addresses it, don't be afraid to dredge it up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Thank you much, ShockT


SchockT said:


> Welcome!
> 
> I don't know about "live" but this forum is quite active. If you use the " new posts" tab you can see current conversations, but at the same time, if you have specific questions and you find an old thread that addresses it, don't be afraid to dredge it up!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960W using Tapatalk


Thank you much, ShockT. I should find my way now.


----------



## Chasbbailey (Sep 4, 2020)

Minnewaska said:


> Welcome Chas. It would interesting to understand what a new member is seeing and how they seem more likely to find their way into an old thread. It has been happening far more often in this new software.
> 
> As mentioned, press New on the top right, for most recent content. Once there, you may want to bookmark that page and go right to it, if most interested in contemporary discussions.
> 
> ...


Thank you Minnewaska. Interesting site, looks fun!


----------



## Chasbbailey (Sep 4, 2020)

colemj said:


> Welcome. Yes, for some reason a lot of old ghost posts came to life again recently. The site recently changed software that reset much of things, and perhaps these old posts are coming to people's attention and they don't realize how old they are when responding.
> 
> Until last week, this was a current daily live conversation, but it looks like we are now communing with the dead for a bit. I'm sure this will stop as soon as an old Smackdaddy thread gets resurrected...
> 
> Mark


Thank you colemj. I'm looking forward to seeing some old Smackdaddy.


----------



## Chasbbailey (Sep 4, 2020)

SV Siren said:


> New posts will show new ones, also "popular", will show ongoing discussions where the original post began somewhere in the past.
> 
> And yes, sometimes someone will post something on a thread that has long since died, the oldest one I have seen resurrected was something like 15 years old...thus bringing it back from the dead, sometimes for better or for worse.


Thank you SV Siren. It's seems ghosts can be useful!


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Chasbbailey said:


> Thank you colemj. I'm looking forward to seeing some old Smackdaddy.


Let everyone know your sailing story, from looking to learn to recently circumnavigated or anywhere in between.

The Smack comment was an inside joke. He was a member ultimately banned for life, who would stoke huge arguments. Bet he has google filters to know whenever his name is mentioned.


----------

